# 'sup techies.



## Rhonda (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey all, i'm a 15 year old drama student from florida.
I found this board while trying to find vocal warmups for acting class, and stayed 'cause i love learning how to do new things for tech.

I run the soundboard mostly, and have done it so far for only 2 shows, but am already sound designer for the one-act we're taking to the one-act competition... so i'm probably gonna be asking a lot about that and stuff.

Anyway, just saying hi so you're all not like, "who is that?"

Hope i'm welcome. =]


----------



## Van (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome Aboard ! ASk away, we like to answer. What part of Florida ? My brother in law is a dj in florida. I once spent a month in Hollywood Fl. one week.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome.

To try and somehow say that ability is limited by age is very much a flawed arguement, so don't let your age stand in your way. Go for it!


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 5, 2006)

Van said:


> I once spent a month in Hollywood Fl. one week.



So was it a week or a month??? haha

Anyway, welcome to CB. My grandpa lives in West Palm Beach.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 6, 2006)

what kind of sound desk do you operate?


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm 15 too by the way, and I can definitely confirm that age is not a limiting factor (unless it's the OTHER end of age!).

Welcome!!! Whoops, that was "uncool" wasn't it. 'sup!


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 19, 2006)

Hughesie89 said:


> what kind of sound desk do you operate?



This is gonna make me sound like such a n00b, but i really don't know.

for some reason the letters LXS stand out, but i'm not sure if that even means anything.

We can plug 14 mics into it, plus 4 hanging, a floor, and of course the two speakers.

We have 4 matrices[sp] too, but only use the mains, stage, and booth (even though we're not supposed to use the booth.  )

Hopefully that explains something familiar to you.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

Have I already posted in this thread? *checks* Yes, darn.

Sorry, just catching up on all the threads in here


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 21, 2006)

You know that when I look at the forum list I get a nice little tick on the right hand side of the topic name if I have posted a reply in it. Though that might have to do with the way I have new post notifications etc. set up...


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe a Soundcraft Spirit LX7?
http://www.soundcraft.com/product_sheet.asp?product_id=15

Or a Mackie CFX 20


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 22, 2006)

avkid said:


> Maybe a Soundcraft Spirit LX7?
> http://www.soundcraft.com/product_sheet.asp?product_id=15



Yeah, kind of, if you take off about 6 mic inputs on the right.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 23, 2006)

That would sound like the mixer you have is just a smaller size than the one in the picture... sounds like you have the 24 channel while the picture is of the 32 channel model...


----------

